# 19 weeks only 30lbs ?



## JennaMomma (Jan 2, 2017)

In need of help I have a almost 20 week old female working line german shepherd who is barely 30.6lbs she is a little above my knee I'm 5'6 and she is 100% healthy no worms parasites even just did blood work her breeder won't call me back and I am at a loss as I know she should be alot bigger this is my most recent picture of her, her mom was 86lbs and dad was 90lbs breeder went awal


























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

My Enya was about the same at that age. As long as your pup is healthy, is there a problem?


----------



## RiversOwner (Dec 23, 2015)

You are not alone! Your pup just might be on the petite side. My pup is 2 years old and 49lbs and 6 months she was 35lbs. It happens but as long as your pup is completely happy and healthy...?????


----------



## JennaMomma (Jan 2, 2017)

RiversOwner said:


> You are not alone! Your pup just might be on the petite side. My pup is 2 years old and 49lbs and 6 months she was 35lbs. It happens but as long as your pup is completely happy and healthy...?????


Thank you she is amazing I love her she is 18 in at the shoulder today and 35lbs she's 21 weeks not much weight gain








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JennaMomma (Jan 2, 2017)

She is super super tall though 18 in at the shoulder and 35lbs and thick she's an amazing dog she is always eating and doing training constantly to keep her attention off bad activity this was her on 1/7/16














Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JennaMomma (Jan 2, 2017)

Deb said:


> My Enya was about the same at that age. As long as your pup is healthy, is there a problem?


No never a problem with slow growth just wondering if it was normal 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

What size were her parents? Enya's mother was on the smaller side so I expect Enya might be also. I love your dog's ears! They're huge! *G*


----------



## JennaMomma (Jan 2, 2017)

Deb said:


> What size were her parents? Enya's mother was on the smaller side so I expect Enya might be also. I love your dog's ears! They're huge! *G*


Her mom the long haired Sable 86lbs dad 90lbs black both haus working lines














Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

If it's an appropriate weight for her current height, I wouldn't worry about it. She's still young with a lot more time to grow. Puppies can end up naturally smaller or bigger than their parents. I have a friend with a GSD puppy who is consistently 20-25lbs smaller than her littermates, but it's appropriate for her size, as she is just turning out to be a smaller dog. Whereas my puppy came from smaller parents but she is ending up larger!


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

What a lovely puppy; I'll take her if she's too small for you. :wink2: If she doesn't have a parasite load and her bloodwork is normal, one thing to consider is what, how much and how often you're feeding her. There are several diet and nutrition gurus on the list, with any luck they'll post suggestions.

Aly


----------



## JennaMomma (Jan 2, 2017)

Aly said:


> What a lovely puppy; I'll take her if she's too small for you. :wink2: If she doesn't have a parasite load and her bloodwork is normal, one thing to consider is what, how much and how often you're feeding her. There are several diet and nutrition gurus on the list, with any luck they'll post suggestions.
> 
> Aly


It's not that she's too small for me it's that compared to her parents eyes and the rest of her littermates she is about 10 pounds less but she is 4 inches taller than the rest of everybody so that's where my concern butt she is plump she is not fat you can see her hourglass shape she's beautiful her coat is glossy she is an amazing amazing puppy I would not give her up for the world also is anybody in Arizona who knows trainers that are good for obedience that do one-on-one training classes 4 PTSD dogs I posted a picture of Jenna at six weeks old when I chose her I didn't pick her up until 10 weeks old








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JennaMomma (Jan 2, 2017)

6 weeks 







11 weeks






15 weeks

Jenna is on primal raw food and orijen kibble 3 times daily 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

I was joking, JM, sorry if that wasn't clear. But, the additional pictures of your lovely girl were worth any confusion. 

Aly


----------



## JennaMomma (Jan 2, 2017)

Aly said:


> I was joking, JM, sorry if that wasn't clear. But, the additional pictures of your lovely girl were worth any confusion.
> 
> Aly


Sorry if I wasn't clear I understood you were joking and thank you I love her to death this is what she is being fed














Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

If she is taller than her littermates but weighs less, it's possible the other puppies are overweight, or are thicker-boned. 4 inches height difference at that age seems rather large though...are you all measuring at the same point with the dogs standing in the same position? You can get a large variance in height on the same dog depending on how the dog is standing (says an agility judge who measures a lot of dogs )


----------



## JennaMomma (Jan 2, 2017)

TwoBigEars said:


> If she is taller than her littermates but weighs less, it's possible the other puppies are overweight, or are thicker-boned. 4 inches height difference at that age seems rather large though...are you all measuring at the same point with the dogs standing in the same position? You can get a large variance in height on the same dog depending on how the dog is standing (says an agility judge who measures a lot of dogs )


Yes all at the front right shoulder by a vet the breeder requested it to be down that way for the first year and I kept in touch with 5 people that adopted litter mates she's is very leggy but she is also the only girl

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------

